# Does your dog have a favorite command?



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was just curious because both Tucker and Phoebe (my aunt and uncle's dog who I trained) have favorite commands to follow. 

Phoebe has always liked "twirl" (spin in a circle). It is one of the only commands she never needs a hand signal for and never ever needs to be asked twice. She'll also default to it if she doesn't understand what I said. If we ever work on something she finds difficult I'l throw in a few twirls to make her happy.

Tucker's has two. Whenever I am trying to train something he goes over to the cabinet and tries to close the door. This is a new behavior though so it might change. But he's showing a clear preference for working on that which I think is funny. But he also loves high five. My brother's girlfriend would have him give her a high-five whenever the Bruins did something good so he got a lot of practice and everybody was cheering and happy so I think he finds it fun.

Do your dogs have a command that they really seem to love to perform over the rest?


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Ignore....seems to be my adolescent Rottie's favorite at the moment....that's a close tie with eat. She is certainly a challenge...that's for sure. No favorite yet...but we will update accordingly when one becomes apparent.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

hmm, favorite command, for Dal it use to be spin (he can't do it any more), now he likes walk on. Scotty and Blaise like the stand command. A bit different from most others as for us it means to stand on his hindlegs, a very natural behavior for the boys. Another command they like is come but I think that's because they "race" to get back to me which is particularly fun right now since we finally have a real dog park.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

lucky prefers high 5 at the moment, I got to get her into training classes though, she can only do "down" and "high 5" something she really likes though is (although not a command) "wheres the monkey", she associates wild blackbirds/crows etc with monkeys, it all started with a black toy monkey, she would go crazy for this toy so now when we are out and she sees black birds she will go crazy, probably didnt help much that my husband started saying "wheres the monkey" whenever she spotted a bird, she will speed off in the direction on the bird, she has never caught one though  not quite fast enough


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Peekaboo! (Walks through my legs.) She doesn't even need prompting to offer this behaviour.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Werzer SQUIRREL?!?!?

Or 

Werzer Polly??!?!?

Werzer= where's the ______?!?! 
Squirrel= any small fluffy creature they can chase (not including cats)
Polly= Bailey's favorite stuffed toy


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Roll over. If I say a word to Bishop that he doesn't know, he rolls over. Instead of the usual begging for food, he log rolls in front of us. I have to put him in his kennel or outside when I train Tess because he rolls over and over in the background and it's distracting. Tess only really knows sit and stay.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

both dogs.....'are you HUN-GRY?' said with minnie pearl accent, which is no mean feat for a city girl


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollies is 'beg' (I think you guys call it 'sitting up'). She does this automatically with her happy face on because everyone goes 'awwww how cute'' and gives her a treat. Its funny though, this is one of the easiest tricks to learn but for her it was the hardest. It took forever for her to learn to hold her balance. Just like it took forever for her to catch a ball, she's like me, not very coordinated.
The other one I can think of off hand, is 'run'. Whenever I say that she takes off, well, running, of course.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you ready for NOMS? This results in much excitement and silliness! :smile:


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Probably beg or play dead (which I do in a "put 'em up/bang!" finger-gun command). If he doesn't understand what I want or he's too excited, he'll typically just go from whatever he's doing to laying out flat on the floor. He seriously just flops over...it's hilarious. If he sees a treat and knows he's going to eventually get it, he defaults to a beg right after he falls over "dead". 

We were training in my room for a few minutes a couple of weeks ago and I thought he had hit the wall so I ended it on a simple sit and got up on my bed to read a PopSci magazine. I kept hearing his tags jingle the same way, and after I heard it probably ten or twelve times, I leaned over the bed. Chip was, on his own, sitting up with his paws in the air (which is different from a beg, where his paws stay tucked at his chest; it's the "put 'em up"), and then falling over ("...bang!")...over and over again, LOL. It was adorable.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

You want some dinner?

Where's the cat, big black bird, squirrel, bunny, possum? any small critter

Shake

High Five


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a close tie between 'Eat' and 'Shake,' which means shake "hands."

Oh, gosh, y'all should see how Spike begs!! I have no idea who taught him how to do it (obviously his previous owner) but everyone who sees him doing it for the first time just busts up laughing. Soon as I can, I need to video it to show y'all.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Where's Mamma!!! whenever she isn't in the room he'll go on the hunt, if she's in bed you'll see him disappear followed by "oof" from him tackling her in bed!! :lol:

If she's just getting home from work "wheres mamma!!" and he perks up and starts flying around the house looking for her, realizing she's not here he then wants outside so i let him out and he goes and attempts to tackle her out in the driveway... unfortunately for our fun she's combating it with making him sit before she pays ANY attention to him so he just goes out there and does a crazy wigglebutt sit.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Shade's is 'possum' like from the movie 'Over the Hedge'. When we first got him he was totally untrained and scared of everything so when we tried to teach him something he would get scared and roll over on his back and freeze. We started saying 'possum' and then poking him with a stick (or your finger or whatever's handy) and he would just freeze until you told him 'good boy'. Now you just say 'possum' and he rolls over and sticks his feet in the air and everyone comes over and pokes him. He still does it when he's confused, too.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Definately weave for the weave poles in agility. Indi stands shaking in the yard infront of them, i can send her from inside across the yard to weave.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Not actually a command, but Brody knows exactly what to do when I say "Daddy's home!". (He runs to the gate and wiggled his little Puggie butt till Daddy picks him up!:biggrin:

Leo's fav would be "Shake". If/when any one asks him to shake he gets a huge grin and gladly gives his paw, even moves it a little for a "real shake"!:biggrin1:

Rhett's is TOTALLY "Give Mommi a hug!" it's the first thing we do in the mornings and the only thing he wants to do when I get home!:happy:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Lily, my foster dog, loves "Jump!" (agility training). She gets so excited about agility, I can even have her off-leash (she's a JRT mix so I was hesitant) when we're practicing. She also loves "Roll over" and it's one of her default tricks if she doesn't understand a new command.

Sophie doesn't know many tricks but goes crazy when I open the door and say "Just Sophie!". Because it usually means she's going outside to eat something meaty . When she gets excited about a treat, she'll frantically switch between "Sit" and "Down", haha.

Gracie (the senior I just adopted) learned the hand signal for "Sit" today and seems very proud of herself, it's awesome. She's starting to sit when she wants something instead of jumping up and barking.

My mom's dog, Bambi, loves "Go get your ball!". She's a total fetch addict .

This thread makes me miss my Dachshund. He used to love practicing "Stay". He thought it was one of the best games ever, hahaha.

Edit: The post above reminded me how much Sophie loves it when I say "Want a hug?!" when I'm sitting at the computer. She'll jump up and put her paws around me with a big goofy grin on her face.


----------



## RubyandStewiesmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Stewie likes "go get Aiden a toy!" (Goes to the baby's toy box and brings him a toy). This always is a tastey meaty treat reward!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

They truly have minds of their own. Gotta love those Rotties! <lol>


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably absolute favorite for Rayne is "where's da ball?!"

After that it has to be her "speak" command, I don't say "speak" but whatever. I taught it to her just a couple weeks ago, to increase her drive during OB, and now she is barking at me for whatever I have that she wants. *sigh* I remember the days when her default behavior to get something was a sit. I try to run through basic position commands, she's barking the whole time. Next step, teach "hush".


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you hungry? and Walk time. also ignore.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> *Are you hungry?* and Walk time. *also ignore*.


Both of the ones in bold are Brody's favorites!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Both of the ones in bold are Brody's favorites!LOL


pugs are bull dogs with a complex.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> pugs are bull dogs with a complex.


Yes, YES they are!:lol:

And I guess I should have underlined the "lets go for a walk" because I just 30 min ago said that to everyone(yes I can walk all 3 of the boys together, as they all 3 walk like the gentlemen that they are as long as its only Mommi!:wink and Brody RAAAN, DOVE into his crate and whined till I closed and locked it up!:rofl:


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Go for car ride. They all know that commend and run to the door. Molly will run straight to the car and wait for us. The other's I don't trust off a leash. Also go for walk. Molly loves where's the ball. She has my son's basketball which she has flatten and loves playing with it in the back yard.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think they have a favorite command but love it when I say, in a high pitched voice, "Do you have to go to the bathroom?" You would think they were trying out for Lord of the Dance after I say that.

I also say, "Ignore me! (pause) Good dog!" whenever I give them a command and they promptly go deaf.

One that has lately been pleasing them to no end is, "Get off my new grass!!" I have spent some time, effort and money trying to fix the poor little lawn in our small back yard. We have to go through this yard to get to the big back yard but I have left a path. And they sometimes stray from this path. But, for whatever reason, when I say this, they go wild. They love it when I say this. I think they might be a little "slow", if you catch my drift.

One I'm going to work on with the girl is "jump" because the other day, she and Shasta were chasing each other round and round the yard at top speed. I had closed the gate to the little yard because, again, I didn't want them running in there messin' up my new grass. The gate is about 3 feet high. The girl is only about two feet high....maybe...maybe a little less.

Anyway, Shasta was chasing her, she ran towards the little yard, oops! There's a gate...so she lept right on over it. I almost died laughing. NO. way!

So I'm going to work on teaching her to jump like that on command...which should prove interesting because I don't have the faintest idea how to do it.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Shelby's is "Where's your Ball", or just "Ball". She lives for that thing! When she has misplaced it, an all out panic sets in as she runs around the house frantically looking for it under the furniture, behind the door, etc. If after a few minutes if we haven't located it a new purple racquet ball emerges. I swear sometimes I think she would have a heart attack if the search went on any longer! She also is very good at the "Take a Rest" command. Which after about 5-6 min of constant ball playing when she's hot and her tongue is hanging out, I have to make her relax. She sprawls out to cool off, then a couple min. later it's back to ball playing!

Khan's is "Go Show the Dad/Mom" He has this 3ft squeaky snake, (which has got to be the most annoying toy on the planet!) which he absolutely loves and you can't help but laugh at him. He runs/trips with this thing in his mouth to "Show you" then when I'm sick of hearing it I tell him to "Show the Dad" he runs/trips to the other end of the house where the whole thing is repeated until he ends up back with me. He will do this over and over, so he can "show you" this thing.

Do you want Treats? gets all three of them bolting in the kitchen to sit patiently under the counter where the Treat Jars are located!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i never thought about my dog having a favorite.
i only have to say things to my dog once and he obeys
whether it's a hand command or verbal. now if my dog
did have a favorite command i would question my training
on the other commands.


----------

